# TSH 3.1 but within range feel like crap please help



## aubril

Well I am supposedly in range with a TSH of 3.1, but I have all of the symptoms of thyroid and have just been told it is depression. I can not live like this anymore. The extreme exhaustion, tingling feet and hands, irritability, brain fog, trouble breathing, etc. I have no health insurance and was praying this blood test would be it, but need advice on how to find someone who will treat me at this level. I have 2 kids to take care of and feel like I have been such a horrible mom lately due to how I feel.


----------



## Andros

aubril said:


> Well I am supposedly in range with a TSH of 3.1, but I have all of the symptoms of thyroid and have just been told it is depression. I can not live like this anymore. The extreme exhaustion, tingling feet and hands, irritability, brain fog, trouble breathing, etc. I have no health insurance and was praying this blood test would be it, but need advice on how to find someone who will treat me at this level. I have 2 kids to take care of and feel like I have been such a horrible mom lately due to how I feel.


Hi, Aubril and welcome. Something is wrong; I can sense it. Is your doc treating by TSH alone?

Have you not had FREE T3 and FREE T4 labs done?

What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much per day? Or, are you not on any thyroxine replacement?

Have you had any of the following antibodies' tests run?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

This will explain to you why you need the FREE T4 and FREE T3 run.
Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

Not having insurance can be a problem or not. Can you find a clinic in your area that will do labs for a reduced fee?


----------



## aubril

He only did the TSH. Thanks for responding. I am so a mess over this. I have no health insurance so I have no idea how I could pay for all of the other tests at the moment. I am so frustrated. I was just hoping some endos would treat in this range.


----------



## lavender

Oh dear, you need someone to help you with this. Here is a place where you can search for a community health center near you that will offer you treatment without insurance:
http://findahealthcenter.hrsa.gov/GoogleSearch_HCC.aspx

Also, I don't know all the details of your situation, but you may be eligible for medicaid. It may be worth a trip to your local county office (called Job and Family Services here in Ohio) to find out.


----------



## Andros

aubril said:


> He only did the TSH. Thanks for responding. I am so a mess over this. I have no health insurance so I have no idea how I could pay for all of the other tests at the moment. I am so frustrated. I was just hoping some endos would treat in this range.


You may have better luck w/a GP, DO or Internal Medicine, even your Ob/gyn if you have one.

You are not alone with the financial woes. Many of us are in deep doo doo right now.

I will keep you in my prayers for help for you. Good things do happen to good people. Keep the faith.


----------



## dmeshell

Hi

I know the feeling. I feel like crap when my TSH gets above 2 or below .75. It doesn't leave very much wiggle room.

If you can convince one of the doctors that you do, in fact, need medication, perhaps they will give you some sample product.

Hope you get the help you need and feel better soon.

Hugs, Debbie


----------

